# Designated Survivor



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Is anybody else watching it on Netflix?

Absolutely love this type of stuff and so far it's not disappointing me.

Nice to see Malik Yoba in something, last time I saw him in anything was in Cool Runnings as Yul Brenner!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Must have a look chum. Always good to have a few box sets for those dark winter evenings. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Give it a go N, I really like it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm usually the designated driver, so should be able to relate to it lol. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Manage to give it a watch yet?


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Watched the first episode on Monday. Really enjoyed it, and am looking forward to episode 2. 

Will be interesting to see how they make an entire series out of it, as the first episode felt more like the first part of a film.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Watched the first couple today, very nearly as good as the first couple of West Wing.

Looking forward to seeing where it goes.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Gotta wait until the 27th for the next episode now, but so far I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just watched Thursdays episode! Loved the part where Royce got off the plane 

Can't wait for next week! If only they had the whole season uploaded in one go, I'd have binged on it for a few nights!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely loving this so far. Watched two, and will hopefully see another one later. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Absolutely loving this so far. Watched two, and will hopefully see another one later.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Seen any more Cookaronie?


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Thought I would try this last night. 5 episodes on the trot! Best I have seen in a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Seen any more Cookaronie?


Completely forgot about it buddy lol. Will mebby get a wee catch up tonight.

Is it worth sticking with?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Completely forgot about it buddy lol. Will mebby get a wee catch up tonight.
> 
> Is it worth sticking with?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I'd say so, both gutted to put on Netflix thursday to find they didn't release a new episode. So can't wait until Thursday


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

The last couple of episodes of this, whenever there's been text on the screen (like someone reading text messages on a phone, the text has also appeared as subtitles, anyone else get this? Doesn't happen for any speech parts

Seems a bit redundant as the text and subtitles are both in English!!
Even happens at the "Netflix original series" text at the start.

Still really enjoying it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> The last couple of episodes of this, whenever there's been text on the screen (like someone reading text messages on a phone, the text has also appeared as subtitles, anyone else get this? Doesn't happen for any speech parts
> 
> Seems a bit redundant as the text and subtitles are both in English!!
> Even happens at the "Netflix original series" text at the start.
> ...


Can't say I've noticed that?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Weird


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just watched season 1 awesome


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Finally got around to watching the last 3 episodes last night!

Who do you think got shot?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Watched 5 minutes of it and turned it of because i didnt like the girl in the bed. maybe being to hard on the show and should watch a whole episode.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

BillyT said:


> Watched 5 minutes of it and turned it of because i didnt like the girl in the bed. maybe being to hard on the show and should watch a whole episode.


The girl in the bed? If you're referring to the FBI agent, the chinese looking lady she gets better throughout the series, I thought her acting was well off in the first episode but thankfully it was just a blip.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just finished watching the entire series 1. Anyone know when series 2 starts?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

neilos said:


> Just finished watching the entire series 1. Anyone know when series 2 starts?


Season 1 hasn't finished yet, it's on a break until the beginning of march, and I believe it will run for 23 episodes

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

My wife and I watched all 10 episodes yesterday, loved it.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Up to date now, thought it took a little dip 7-8 but really good 9 and 10, gutted we couldn't go straight to the next one.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

It's back people!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Aw man, cracking episode, tough to wait another week, been used to binging.


----------

